# Scottish CX



## Strathlubnaig (5 Oct 2014)

Couple snaps of Pedro Sanchez givin' 'er at Callander Park Scottish CX race


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (5 Oct 2014)

Into the cauldron today! Wedding and honeymoon make for about a stone heavier than race weight and a tough hour!! Some training required and it will be more than the month it took to slow me down. 

Still enjoyed it though. 

Hope you had fun too mate. You seemed happy enough after. I was a broken man, lol.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Oct 2014)

Just happy to finish in semi decent style Pedro, despite one air borne crash and a shipped chain, all went fine.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (5 Oct 2014)

Came close to a few wipeouts but stayed upright. Maybe wasn't going hard enough.


----------

